# where are all of the iowa guys???



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

where are all of the iowa guys ???


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

*Iowa Guys*

We are all planing our going out of business sale with the winter we are having


----------



## Wiggins (Nov 17, 2006)

no kidding now were not going to have a white christmas!?!?! the last white christmas we had was back in 03' on my two week leave from Iraq!

Keith


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

maybe a lil snow byhe end of the week payup payup but we all know how that goes i should have gone to church this week


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*snow*

luckily, i'm still doing leaf cleanups and a couple hardscaping jobs to keep busy.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

looks like wecould get some white stuff end of the week payup payup


----------

